# Still can't think of a fursona



## Waku (Jun 2, 2013)

**SORRY IF THIS TOPIC DOESNT BELONG HERE. On every forum I've always been an idiot when it comes to finding correct locations. If this is in the wrong spot feel free to move/lock/delete it. Thanks! Sorry.** 

Hey y'all. I know I basically left the site for a while, but it was for a good reason (BS)! Well to get to the point, I just can't come up with a fursona. It's not the personality thing that's troubling, that's easy, but I just can't pick an animal. Pretty much my entire being and personality points to "cat", but I just..I don't know, that's not something I'd enjoy drawing all the time. The only things I'm considering is Tasmanian devil, jackalope, bat, cat, goat (I love things with horns/antlers), cow, and some type of bird, since I also love things with beaks.

I know there are people with fursonas of many animals mixed together, but I wouldn't want to overload something. At most I'd do a cat with the horns of a ram, but that's about it. So, yeah. Basically I'm just asking if anyone else had trouble picking an animal, if anyone changes, or if you have any advice for someone like me. I'd appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## septango (Jun 3, 2013)

if you like antlers you could go tufted deer, those things are so BA looking and it would be cool to see more of them,

come to think of it there is also a german jacalope that has wings, but i cant remember what its called


also, squids have beaks :v


----------



## septango (Jun 4, 2013)

pfft, im an idiot, srry I forgot tufted deer dont have much in the way of antlers, srry


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 17, 2013)

I've never seen a deer or elk fursona that would be awesome! As far as your problem it's a tough call but go with what your heart tells you is right. If not just test some out do some sketches and see which you connect with.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 17, 2013)

I know some furries in my local area who have multiple fursonas. They switch between them as it pleases.
Let's see, another few furries I know have "changlings", which are effectively fursonas with the ability to change their appearance or species.
Alternatively, you could simply pick the animal that appeals to you most.
A good rule of thumb for hybriding is that a mix of 2 is perfect, 3 is unique, 4 and up is pretty crowded but not unheard of.

Anyway, those are just a few suggestions. My fursona is a wolf/husky hybrid and sometimes I think about changing it, so knowing that I have complete control over who I am and what I do is helpful. Maybe one day I will, and who knows? Maybe you will too! But for now, just follow your feelings and jump right in, the more you think about it the harder it gets.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

SPARKLE RAINBOW UNICORN BEAR BIRD.
^what not to do (Ilu Sparkle hands)


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 17, 2013)

I found mine by doing a self portrait and then morphing it with several of my favorite animals and the ones I most relate to.


----------



## GhostJag (Jun 21, 2013)

It can take a while to really fit into the right skin so to speak. Even after you decide on something you can always change it later if you feel it isn't quite right. Could some of your anxiety be stemming from picking the "right" one on the first try? What I did is pick a few animals I really liked and then meditate on them for a few days, a couple weeks, however long it takes. Afterwards I chose the one I felt most comfortable and connected to. If you still can't choose you could combine a couple you are really drawn to and give them your favorite features of each animal. If you combine a lot of things I would be careful about giving them too many neon/bright color combinations which could make them a bit of an eye sore, but that's all personal opinion. You should do what feels "you".


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 21, 2013)

Choose several animals you have a passion for and get to know each one. I just threw together my favorite characteristics like (i.e.) unicorn horns and an unusual muzzle shape and Smory was born :U


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 25, 2013)

Make one. If it doesn't click, make another. Keep going until one sticks out or you keep coming back to it. Or don't, and rotate species forever. Whatever you like best! It's not set in stone.
As a reference, I've been -many- species over the years and have eventually settled on keeping about 4 characters in random rotation.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

Birds! Biiiiiiiirds. Beaks are the best things ever. FOLLOW YOUR HEART

IF IT LEADS TO BIRDS



siriuswolff said:


> I've never seen a deer or elk fursona that would be awesome! As far as your problem it's a tough call but go with what your heart tells you is right. If not just test some out do some sketches and see which you connect with.



What, really?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 25, 2013)

female or male?


----------

